

Apache Flink – Fast and reliable large-scale data processing engine - fixel
https://flink.apache.org/

======
apendleton
It seems like there are a few different projects under the Apache umbrella
vying to be the thing that replaces Hadoop. Can anyone compare/contrast them,
and in particular, offer pros/cons of Flink vs. Apache Spark?

~~~
jermo
The same question was asked on their mailing list [https://www.mail-
archive.com/user@flink.incubator.apache.org...](https://www.mail-
archive.com/user@flink.incubator.apache.org/msg00188.html)

~~~
ecesena
Also (later on in the same thread) a comparison with Drill [https://www.mail-
archive.com/user@flink.incubator.apache.org...](https://www.mail-
archive.com/user@flink.incubator.apache.org/msg00203.html)

------
jtagx
Recent interview with some committers: [http://sdtimes.com/inside-apache-
software-foundations-newest...](http://sdtimes.com/inside-apache-software-
foundations-newest-top-level-project-apache-flink/)

------
neilc
Publications from the academic project that spawned this work can apparently
be found here:
[http://stratosphere.eu/project/publications/](http://stratosphere.eu/project/publications/)

------
mdaniel
I also found the slideshare helpful (it's a little more "tl;dr"):

[http://www.slideshare.net/GyulaFra/flink-
apachecon](http://www.slideshare.net/GyulaFra/flink-apachecon)

